
Show HN: JavaScript lightweight framework – PlazarJS – share your thoughts - proticm
https://github.com/ProticM/plazar-js
======
matchbok
I yearn for the day when we are over the trend of building cool new
"lightweight" frameworks that supposedly solve some problem that the previous
10 "lightweight" frameworks did not for some _reason_

~~~
quickthrower2
This is the issue with JS not having the basics included like Java and .NET.

~~~
gitgud
What _basics_ would you include in the JS language?

I'd rather a small, extensible language with a huge library ecosystem...

~~~
quickthrower2
A core set of libraries similar to the .NET BCL. E.g. date utils, string
utils, data types etc.

I prefer having this catered for by default, but I can see why others like the
ala carte approach.

------
gitgud
Looks flexible, but very verbose. Kind of looks like Vuejs with its component
definitions.

It's cool that you can extend components, OOP style

~~~
proticm
Thank you for your reply. Do you think that my code snippets are to long?
Maybe I should create a smaller example?

------
shahriar-alam
Just curious..what were the motivating factors behind building this JS
framework?

~~~
proticm
Hi, thanks for your reply.

At the beginning, it was a self learning process. Later, as it became wider, I
thought that someone might actually want to use this on his own project, so I
gave it a go.

The idea is to have a lightweight framework, based on HTML, CSS and
JavaScript, that can easily scale.

If we take a look at the three major frameworks, React is all about
JavaScript, Angular is totally TypesSript dependent, and Vue, well Vue is the
closest thing to PlazarJS, because is still mainly based on the Html, CSS and
JavaScript.

PlazarJS is not meant to be used only as a pure front-end framework, although
it can be.

Each component can download it's template and/or viewmodel from the server via
AJAX, if so chosen, which is useful if you are building a .NET MVC app, for
example. The template can also be inline, or it can be picked up from the page
(pre-rendered).

In short, I wanted to provide a lightweight and simple alternative to the
existing way of building web applications.

------
egfx
Something about it reminds me of Enyo.

~~~
proticm
Hi, thanks for your reply. I've never used it, so I can't make the comparison
:)

~~~
egfx
Your components are like Enyo's "Kinds". It packages DOM into the component in
a similar way and you can run transform's from within the component. You can
bind in a single line of code.

